# Can anyone "quickly" explain this please?



## motdaugrnds

As some of you know, I've had my 8Hp Troybilt Tiller (with all accessories) up for sale on Craigslist for some time now. (I placed it up without pictures for $650, then after hearing from some of you here, I placed another ad "with" pictures, changing the price from $650 to $1,000.)

I've had several people contact me with varied offers, some obviously scammers. This one person does not sound like a scammer; however, I don't really understand what he is proposing. This is what he wrote:

...."*Just so you know I'm okay with the condition/price and I'm ready for the purchase plus I'm willing to add an extra $20 so as to have it reserved in my favor. My form of payment will be via business or personal check which could be cashed instantly or deposit for clearance and after that we could proceed with the pick up arrangements so you can be rest assured. Also, i would be responsible for the pick-up as i have other belongings to be moved alongside and to avoid any delays, the movers/pick-up fees would be added to the payment.. If you're okay with the form of payment kindly write back with necessary details (name, address and phone # to discuss further) so i can make out payment via FedEx or UPS next day delivery ASAP. Could come for viewing but won't fit in my schedule due to my work frame but pictures will be appreciated.*

*Jerome*...."

The first thing concerning me is his statement wanting pictures, which tells me he is viewing the OLD AD when the tiller was priced at $650; so I'm responding to his email for clarity about this.

Over all I am interpreting that as he wants me to let him know where to send the money and where to have his movers pick it up...that he will send me the $1,000 plus $20 plus the moving fees by way of either a business or personal check...that I can wait until that check clears my bank before his movers pick up the tiller, at which time I would pay the movers from the money he had already sent me that has already cleared my bank. Am I interpreting this correctly?

I'm feeling real confused and quite vulnerable as I have never had a good head for business dealings and I've always been taken advantage of because of it. Is this an ETHICAL offer and will the check's clearing my bank (what? Do I wait 2 weeks?) does this mean he cannot cancel the check and my bank come after me for the money?

Expediency of your responses would sure be appreciated.


----------



## Fla Gal

Red Flag! Red Flag! Scam! Anyone that wants to give you a check, won't meet with you but have their "mover" pick it up is a scam. The check will bonce sky high after the mover picks up the tiller. You'll be stuck for the amount of the check and be out of a tiller and incur bank charges for a nsf check deposited to your account.


----------



## crispin

that is a very common scam, just delete the email and move on.


----------



## bassmaster17327

Yes it is a scam, if the wording doesn't sound right then it is a scam.


----------



## Seth

Maybe he's just busy and can't come. He words things just like that Nigerian prince that keeps emailing me. I expect being a Nigerian prince keeps one pretty busy. Oh, by the way, I'll soon be a millionaire. Seth


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks all. He did make it sound as though I could give his check time to clear "his" bank before making arrangements to pick up the tiller. Do you still believe there is some way for him to scam me after his check has cleared "his" bank? (I am feeling so ignorant!


----------



## frogmammy

Scammer...English is NOT his first language!

It takes a GOOD two weeks for a check to REALLY clear your bank. Sometimes, if a check does not go through the buyers bank, YOUR bank keeps re-submitting it in hopes it's just a temporary glitch.

In the future, list for sale as cash ONLY.

Mon


----------



## simi-steading

Frogmammy is right.. I've known a few people get bitten by "certified" checks that were fakes.. They held the item until the check cleared, a week or so, shipped the item, then a week or two later, end up finding out the check is a fake.. That happens after the check gets back to the "original" bank name... 

The VERY first thing that said scam was "I'll give you extra"... Now seriously.. when was the last time you gave a stranger extra money for something they were selling?


----------



## moohorn

I have seen scams worded just like this before for other things. I would delete right away!


----------



## doingitmyself

Cash and dash my friend.... only way to do internet business.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, I replied to his inquiry with information the "pictures" of the tiller were on the newer ad and that the tiller was $1,000 firm "cash only". This is what he replied with:

..."*Thanks for the quick response , I would have love to call you but i cant because im currently away on work inspection and im using impaired heard device. I will be sending you a check for the total amount including the movers funds and upon the clearance of the check you will deduct your own funds and makes the rest available for my movers so they can come to your place for the pick up. the movers funds covers the cost of shipping including tax and insurance.*
*I hope you understand and await the info to put on the check.*
*Jerome..."*

Now after reading your replies to my post here, I am letting him know the comments in my ad were firm too, i.e. *CASH ONLY*. (I doubt I hear from him again after this.)

Thanks for helping my friends.  You are all a treasure!!


----------



## driftwood

if you have already gave them your address,,they may come and take it,,if they catch you away....i have heard of this happening...........


----------



## Forcast

Don't put the check into your account get the bank to check it first,my father in law deposited a Check, it posted to his account then bounced or was fake, he was out the money and bank of America charged him twice for bounced Cheak fees on someone else's check. I think it was $ 35 each time they ran the check. I would not deal with person, I posted to rent a room and had people keep emailing me with my boss will send you a check for more than the rent, so when you cash the check can you send me the extra so I have gas money etc.. I think its some way to get your account info.


----------



## Danaus29

Craigslist has an article about how to tell if a "buyer" is a scammer. They always want to pay by check and they want YOU to pay the movers. If they want movers to be paid they should pay THEM directly. You shouldn't have to be involved in the transaction. Another tip off is the FedEx or UPS delivery. I don't know why but that is typical of scammers. After rereading the reply I picked up another flag. The extra money to hold the item is also a scammer move. 

Yes, this is a scam. I would have deleted it and gone on.

Just an FYI, but I'm sure you've already done this, remove your old ad.

When I bought a tiller long distance I had someone check it out for me and pay cash. They also picked the tiller up for me. I paid the transportation fees.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Oh, I didn't know I could remove the old ad. Thanks. Will be doing this quickly.

No, I did not give my address out to this person.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz

This does sound like a scam. BUT....... I have sold a pick up truck to a man working on an island who paid by certified bank check and then had the truck towed to a different location. He sent me a copy of his drivers license and a purchase agreement for both of us to sign. Saying he was buying as is where is and how he would be paying, how much. I was a little skeptical but this is Alaska and people work in remote locations for months at a time. He sent the check and I drove 100 miles to cash it at his bank to be sure it was good before he sent somebody to come get it. I even found that the u joints needed to be replaced and offered a couple hundred off the price after we made the agreement but he went ahead and paid the full price. Be smart about scammers but remember just because it stinks doesn't always means it's manure.


----------



## Pat32rf

In the ones I have heard about that "certified cheque" is fraudulent and will be returned to your bank....


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

I have offered $25 extra to get someone to hold an item I really wanted. I live in a small town 2 hours away from the nearest Craigslist area which is out of state so sometimes I have to wait up to 2 weeks to be able to travel there. Offering a little extra is a good incentive sometimes, not always a scam.

But I did plan to show up myself, cash in hand, not some random shipper.


----------



## poorboy

Homesteaders with a small ceramics business locally lost 5,000$ on a deal just like this...Don't even answer their messages when they are worded this way...


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

The scam works by getting you in two ways. Number one, the "movers" take your item, and number two, they take your cash. Then the check is fake and you are out cash and your item. 

Usually the mover's fee is much more money, like $200. The bank will allow you deposit the fake check with $200 cash back if your account will cover the cash back request. So basically you are withdrawing $200 from _your _account to pay the mover who hauls away your item and you never hear from them again. Double whammy!


----------



## motdaugrnds

No need to worry anymore about my ignorance. You have all educated me and I am only accept "cash" at time of pickup.


----------



## dizzy

Get one of those pens for testing bills. I heard about someone who was given counterfeit money!


----------



## motdaugrnds

?? "pens for testing bills" ?? Will need to google this to find out what it is and where to get one as never heard of such a thing.


----------



## dizzy

Haven't you ever been in a store, paid cash and have them swipe the bills w/a "pen"? 

http://www.staples.com/Dri-Mark-Counterfeit-Money-Detector-Pen/product_450130


----------



## motdaugrnds

No, I've never seen that.


----------



## siberian

Be careful, the pens arnt always accurate, people been spraying the bills with hairspray so it doesn't work.


----------



## motdaugrnds

OMG What is wrong with people!!! I sure wish this tiller and all my jewelry would sell so I can stop worrying with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cannon_Farms

as a bank teller I really dont like certified checks anymore than personal, if it stinks it stinks. we get dozens of fraud checks even off our own bank, its funny because ours is green and the come in blue purple or rainbow. my modo IN GOD WE TRUST ALL OTHERS PAY CASH if they write funny or offer anything you wouldnt do as a buyer let it go. And yes, i can take weeks for it to come back because the accounts numbers are typically legit so it has to go to victims A account, they have to dispute it, most are large companies that may not notice a couple grand for a few weeks or even months, it still comes back on you, plus gets the bank teller fired.


----------



## 65284

Did you wonder why if the didn't have the time up pick up a tiller...............when would he have time to use it?


----------

